# Baby shaking while sleeping/nursing?



## mamamilkers (Nov 11, 2005)

I don't know if this is a big deal or not, and I'm already taking DD to the ped tomorrow, so I'll ask her then, too. But I was curious if anyone has experienced this.

My 6 month old DD has had two episodes in the past week of shaking while she is asleep after nursing (and still latched on the breast). Her head and arms will shake, almost seizure-like, but I got her to stop by waking her up and holding her arm.

I have never experienced that before and don't know what it is! It kind of freaked me out.


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

My little boy sometimes gets this weird leg-shaking thing when he's nursing - he'll be latched on, going to town, and then his leg just starts involuntarily shaking. He doesn't otherwise have seizures or anything like that, and the ped (clueless as she is) said not to worry about it, though it is kind of freaky.

I don't know?


----------



## mamamilkers (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh, interesting! Our babes are two days apart in age, too!


----------



## aiea (Jan 27, 2007)

My babe (6 months) has shakes/quivers in her arms as she goes to sleep once in a while. I consider it a physical part of the chill-out process (like if you go for a long jog and then your muscles get the quivers afterward... "jelly legs" I call it). Haven't asked my ped but also haven't seen it often enough to get concerned... HTH!

April


----------



## newmothermary (Jan 9, 2007)

*O my goodness. My 15 mos. old DD too!
Freak o' rama! Glad to hear she is not the only one!
*
*Mary*









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktbug* 
My little boy sometimes gets this weird leg-shaking thing when he's nursing - he'll be latched on, going to town, and then his leg just starts involuntarily shaking. He doesn't otherwise have seizures or anything like that, and the ped (clueless as she is) said not to worry about it, though it is kind of freaky.

I don't know?


----------



## A Boy's Mama (May 15, 2007)

My son did this at around that age. It went on for a couple of months. I took him to see our doc after it started happening and he said it was probably just an immature nervous system thing and that he would outgrow it. And he did! It only ever happened while he was nursing (or taking a bottle while I was at work) and juuuuust about to fall asleep.


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Boy's Mama* 
My son did this at around that age. It went on for a couple of months. I took him to see our doc after it started happening and he said it was probably just an immature nervous system thing and that he would outgrow it. And he did! It only ever happened while he was nursing (or taking a bottle while I was at work) and juuuuust about to fall asleep.

I have a friend who said both her babies did that. She brought him to the ped and they said the same thing, that if it is only when nursing or just falling asleep that it is a immature nervous system.


----------

